# Nissan Micra



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

In the US i take you's dont get the Micra. The micra is a little car which i learned to drive in. I passed my driving test a couple of months ago and i got my own micra. Even better my dad works at the factory in sunderland as a manger so i got the top of the range micra. THE SE+ wwwwoooooooo. Its not fast but the car does look good and handles like a dream. If the US like the minis why not go for this little car its better than the mini and i think out preforms it. I want to do the micra up but sadly im not allowed due to it being a company car so it goes back in 6 months and i can get a new one. Thinking Almera Sport + next time.

Thanks for reading 
Ian


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey, do you have pics of your car? I wouldn't mind seeing some.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I saw some micras when I was i europe a few years back....cool little car. Would look great lowered and with some nice wheels. Have any pics of yours?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

isnt that a 1 litre turboed ? we had them in canadad for a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Only a very few cars made it "turbo".
Mostly, you find 1.0l or 1.3l Engines.
My mom had the K10 Micra and now owns the K11.

Pictures of both K10 and K11 will be online soon:
www.nissanclub-hamburg.de -> Treffen -> 4. Treffen


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

check out the uk micra owners club at.

http://www.micrasportsclub.co.uk/


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't really like the Micra, and I see lots of them around here. Maybe Canada got them but not the US? Well, older ones anyway. None newwer than around 1990, I think. Just not my body style, I suppose. Almost like a smaller version of the Multi... *shrugs*


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Here, we have a small group of guys that swap GA15DE's into thier cars. All I can say is that they are pretty quick as many unsuspecting motorist found out.
I think it has been done in Trinidad as well.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I'd think those cars would be at least kinda quick with an engine swap... I mean they can't weigh THAT much. The K11's look pretty cool too.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

micras are bad ass!

they sell mini's here because it's a trend thing, and i'm guessing the general public, that loves bus-sized suvs, would find them to plain...


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW Here its called the March.


----------



## fingers (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a K11 Micra 1.3. Its black, lovered 35mm and sitting on chrome 17inch woolfrace octaine wheels, wrapped in 205/40ZR17 Avon ZZ3 rubber. It looks the bollocks and sticks to the road like shit to a blanket.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

I have two K10 Micras, the "Datsun" and the "Nissan" model.
I made a total rebuilding to my Datsun Micra and here is a picture about it when I started my project: 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v97/TeeKoo/0003.jpg

After 5 months and hundreds of hours of work it looked like this:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v97/TeeKoo/0012.jpg  

My friend has made a Power Point show about the project, but the text is in fiinnish (I'm from Finland) but I'm trying to translate it to english. It's going to take maybe a week or two but I'm going to get it done.

By the way, I'm also going to swap E15ET to my Datsun Micra (not very easy but I know how to do it. I have to swap the gearbox, front suspension, electrics etc..). I've already bought the engine (it doesn't have a turbocharger yet), here are some pictures about it:
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/tume/0023.jpg
http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/tume/0024.jpg 

But anyway, Micra is a very nice little car :thumbup:


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

barnoun said:


> I'd think those cars would be at least kinda quick with an engine swap... I mean they can't weigh THAT much. The K11's look pretty cool too.


Here are some weights:

K10:
Datsun-Nissan Micra 1.0 LS '83 weights only 1455 lb
Nissan Micra 1.2 GSX '89 weights 1755 lb
Nissan Micra 0.9 Super Turbo weights '89 weights 1698 lb

K11
Nissan Micra 1.0 '92 weights 1720 lb
Nissan Micra 1.3 '92 weights 1764 lb


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i think those are too small for the US, its just not safe to be in something so small with all the SUV's and full size trucks crowding the roads. 

the smallest car here is the chevy metro hatchback weighing in at a scanty 1800-1900 lbs and pumping out a dazling 79 hp! (1.3L I4)


----------



## Revalco (Mar 31, 2005)

I would like any info on the K10 micra, mods,wheels, anything im from Ireland. Any help much appreaiced.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

micrase+uk said:


> If the US like the minis why not go for this little car its better than the mini and i think out preforms it.


The reasons for a lack of micros or sub compacts in North America are as follows:
1) Our roads are bigger.
2) Build quality of micros during the turbulent 80's were very poor.
3) Manufacturers were afraid to take another run at marketing them in North America. That is until Toyota took the plunge first. 

Next year (in Canada) Honda will unveil its micro (Fit) and Nissan will do the same by 2007. Because of cars like the Echo and the overpriced Mini, consumers are seeing that buying a Micro no longer means driving a 35hp tin can.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Revalco said:


> I would like any info on the K10 micra, mods,wheels, anything im from Ireland. Any help much appreaiced.


Here you can find nearly anything you want to know about K10: http://www.micra.org.uk/ Especially that K10 forum area is very good and there are lots of people who know more about K10 than you'd even think of


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Revalco (Mar 31, 2005)

Tee Koo ty 4 the link its a great place


----------

